
Slack group for StartupSchool 2018 Rejects - aliakhtar
https://join.slack.com/t/startupschool-rejects/shared_invite/enQtNDE5NTM5ODUxNjY1LTIxOGNhMDA3NGI0NjdlNjU5MWU1MWYxYjc5OTNmN2RjMDRmNmIwM2EyYmU3NjllZGZhOWE0ZWEyZDA1Y2Q3MDg
======
aliakhtar
For those of us who didn't get in, but still want to be in a network of other
founders.

